# What defines Classical Music?



## Lizardfolk (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey everyone,

so I got a pretty big burning question that I'm trying to answer but there isn't a lot of people I know personally who are into music the way I am.

A little about me, I played the piano when I was 6 and was classically trained and even went to local competitions but I've quit and pursued other passions in my life. I'm slowly returning to piano (eventho I horribly suck right now lol) so I've been listening to classical music a lot more and realized that I sorta miss it.

Anyways, a decade or two ago things were a little easier in defining instrumental music. A lot of it were classical or avant-garde and many people put avant-garde as a subsection of classical anyway.

I've recently stumbled upon some modern piano music that were essentially recreations of a video game soundtrack. These were Touhou piano transcriptions. The more I listened to them the more I wondered if these can ever be considered classical? And if not, why not?


























What do you guys think?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

In my opinion, "classical" music is music that stands the test of time.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Gotta love semantics...............


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

presumably people listen to classical music to have a taste of greatness....so if something sounds different than what exists within what is perceived to be the WCM tradition, what would it matter if it had greatness? In my belief, trying to create a mold to exclude things that are different is what breeds mediocrity. The thing to do is to accept the ambiguity of the genre, which is part of what gives it its allure to begin with.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Mostly, the prioritization of the written score over the performer. 

To lesser degrees, conscious participation in the European cultural tradition of such music, and association with upper class "taste."


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It is composed music that has that most people recognize as music, especially with time. Newly composed music may fall in that category of course rooted in tradition and perhaps innovation but it should be recognizable as music to most listeners, not as extreme esoteric expression (EEE).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

What defines classical music? That's easy, since Amazon takes care of it for us. Here's the #1 bestseller in "Classical concertos."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> What defines classical music? That's easy, since Amazon takes care of it for us. Here's the #1 bestseller in "Classical concertos."


Fabulous answer :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> What defines classical music? That's easy, since Amazon takes care of it for us. Here's the #1 bestseller in "Classical concertos."


*Three years* between the question being posted and this answer! Is that as good as it gets? 

..... I agree with Pugg ... 'fabulous answer' :tiphat:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

If it's relaxing/boring and has no lyrics then it's classical.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

Composed by guys in powdered wigs.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Musical heritage that in the vein of classical philosophy of classical antiquity.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> In my opinion, "classical" music is music that stands the test of time.


Which would include a lot of old folk songs, so that can't be right.

Is "Scarborough Fair" Classical?


----------



## TradeMark (Mar 12, 2015)

I can't think of a precise definition right at this moment, but those videos you posted are definitely not classical music.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

Play them all at once. Then it's OK.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Which would include a lot of old folk songs, so that can't be right.
> 
> Is "Scarborough Fair" Classical?


...and is written by people with names like Johann.


----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)

With beauty of complexity, methinks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

some guy said:


> Play them all at once. Then it's OK.


I just did this. The result is actually significantly better than any of the single pieces.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

Yep, it really does work.

Your old uncle Mikey would never steer you wrong, you know.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ does playing them with the sound turned off work even better? - I can hear the wind rustling the autumn leaves outside and it sounds rather pleasant


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

Music that drives away loitering teens.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

echmain said:


> Music that drives away loitering teens.


Best answer so far.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ does playing them with the sound turned off work even better? - I can hear the wind rustling the autumn leaves outside and it sounds rather pleasant


Only if it's "4'33" by John Cage you're listening to.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

The thread's title looked very intriguing....but alas , nothing similar to "thrilling" discussions from "Religious music" thread , no VPO's, and even no arguments regarding musical tastes so far, etc


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ does playing them with the sound turned off work even better? - I can hear the wind rustling the autumn leaves outside and it sounds rather pleasant


Well obviously yes. But if you're going to play them, with the sound on, then simultaneously is the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

echmain said:


> Music that drives away loitering teens.


Yeah. You kids are kids. It's wrong to be a kid. You mustn't ever do it. If you do, it's wrong. Don't be a kid, you kids.

It's this kind of thing that gives adults a bad name.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> The thread's title looked very intriguing....but alas , nothing similar to "thrilling" discussions from "Religious music" thread , no VPO's, and even *no arguments regarding musical tastes so far*, etc


post #23 was a weedy attempt to provoke an argument, but fortunately, those of us who are sage and wise were able to see through the ruse and ignore it - hahahaha!


----------

